# tested early 6dp5dt FET



## sophiasstruggle (Feb 16, 2011)

Hiya 

Ive tested reallly really early which i know is stupid but as i was having barely any symptoms (no sore boobs, barely there cramps) i thought what the hell.    The First response was barely there line, but the clear blue digital said pregnant 1-2 weeks.  I am now absolutely terrified and actually wish i hadnt of tested.  I called the clinic and the receptionist just said it's way too early and to test on test date.  next weds.....she actually sounded irratated which was nice....not.  Does this mean i probably couldnt be pregnant  I will test everyday from now on but now scared it's chemical or maybe it will just dissapear.  Why is this never easy.  and yes i know i should of waited.
sending everyone   vibes. xxxx


----------



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi

what a horrible receptionist making you feel bad, testing early is something which many people going through tx do, and although not advisable until the date the clinic gave you (which is often 14 / 16 days after ET), its sounds like you have a BFP so congrats! you are 11DPO, and you can get an accurate result at 14DPO on a preg test so only a few more days and that line should get darker. Yes, some people have a BFP followed by a BFN and vice versa there really is no `one answer fits all` with this fertility game!

wishing you loads of luck hun, I hope you continue to get BFP's   

best wishes x


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Sophia - did you have a pregnyl injection before EC and if so how long ago and what dose, the receptionist might be worried it the remains of that that are picking up on the test?


----------



## sophiasstruggle (Feb 16, 2011)

hiya ladies!  thanks for your replies.  I didnt have a pregynl injection, have literally just taken immune drugs, gestone, metformin and vits.  I guess i will have to just wait for the next couple days and test again, what will be will be.  This TX lark is mental. thank god for this site.    xxx


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Did you not have an injection to prepare the eggs for EC (or was it a FET?) 36 hrs prior to EC?

If you didn't then a positive is a positive (yes there is a chance it could turn negative, i had this back in 2009 and it is classed as a chemical pregnancy or early miscarriage) but there is a higher possibility it will stay positive.

Good luck


----------



## sophiasstruggle (Feb 16, 2011)

It was a frozen transfer.  So no egg collection.  Just 2 blastos.  Well hopefully it is for the moment a BFP.  We shall see.  Ive been through so much I am not running around celebrating at all.....

congrats on your prenancy HP  and sending you   Sunflower  xx


----------



## Grace1234 (Aug 21, 2011)

Good luck sophie just try to think positive. My fingers are crossed for you


----------



## simi0100 (Mar 17, 2011)

Dear Sophie,

Im keeping everything crossed for you.  I did a stupid thing today and tested when i got home from work - i am also only 6 days post transfer (fresh cycle ICSI) and the test came up negative.  i was really trying to hold out for test day which is this Sunday so i know i probably tested way too early but i just couldnt help myself.  im feeling a bit down now but am praying that things turn around.  I totally understand why you tested early as i did it myself and these 2 weeks are hell!  I just cant seem to focus on anything else.  I hope we all get good news and i would love to hear from anyone who tested early and got a negative and then it turned to a positive on test day.

I know it doesnt help me but it does give me some glimmers of hope.

Praying that this embie sticks!

All the best Simi x


----------



## sophiasstruggle (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi hon

seriously dont worry.  Last time i tested on day 8 of a 5 day transfer and it was BFN, then 4 days later it was a BFP.  I did mmc at 9 weeks but i have high NKs which hopefully this time with Ils and Steroids etc they can sort it out, if i really am preggers.  Sending you lots of PMA and    please dont worry.

xxxx


----------

